
Alternative ‘recipes’ for potential Covid-19 drugs - _Microft
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/08/ai-invents-new-recipes-potential-covid-19-drugs
======
_Microft
Here is the preprint on ChemRxiv:

[https://chemrxiv.org/articles/preprint/Reinforcing_the_Suppl...](https://chemrxiv.org/articles/preprint/Reinforcing_the_Supply_Chain_of_COVID-19_Therapeutics_with_Expert-
Coded_Retrosynthetic_Software/12765410)

Title is slightly editorialized to remove "AI" buzzword from title.

